# Dairy Goats - Which is best ?



## waterguy81 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello,

  I am new to dealing with Dairy Goats. I want to make sure I get the best goat for my needs. 

 I was thinking maybe 2 dairy goats.

 Able to hold up in High humidity and heat most the year and about 3 months of cold and no snow.

 Will produce good tasting milk most of the year.

 Can survive in a grassy, sandy, clay, weeds, type land. 

 And be good around other animals like my chickens, ducks, dog, and such. 

 Please let me know your advice and guidance if you can.

Thank you.


----------



## phoenixmama (Apr 29, 2011)

I made the decision to get Nubians for a few reasons:

-I live in the low Sonoran desert and was told that Nubians do great in the extreme heat.
-I think they are just beautiful with their long, elegant ears.
-My town's municipal code says "one goat per 5000 square feet"...but doesn't specify between smaller and larger breeds.  So, since I can't keep many animals...why not get a larger goat that can give more milk rather than a smaller dairy breed like Nigerian Dwarf.
-I think their high butterfat content milk tastes better than other goats milk that I've tried.

Oh, and


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 29, 2011)

phoenixmama said:
			
		

> I made the decision to get Nubians for a few reasons:
> 
> -I live in the low Sonoran desert and was told that Nubians do great in the extreme heat.
> -I think they are just beautiful with their long, elegant ears.
> ...


I agree that nubians would do well in a hot dry area like a desert... but I am not so sure about a hot humid area with their long droopy ears... I would personally go for a LaMancha in a hot & humid area. Their tiny, close to the head, open ears are built for not trapping moisture. I would worry with a Boer or Nubian that they would have issues similar to a beagle in humid climates, like constant ear infections.
I have seen many a LaMancha goat that has a beautifully LARGE udders. And they do great in HOT areas, just ask Alyssa(aka *Ariel301* ) about her herd of them.


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 29, 2011)

I had nubians and Boer goats in South Carolina which is very humid and never had any ear infections with any of them.  They did quite will in our climate.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 29, 2011)

Nubians have long droopy ears to 'cool' them.  Mine do fine in humid conditions, as do my boers...granted, it's only 3-4 mos. out of the year, but I've never heard of or had one w/ an ear infection.

Oddly enough, I have heard of LM's w/ ear infections.

Nubs and Nigis make the most butterfat (as will a boer, but they don't make much milk, for long).  

Toggs, Alpines and Saanens give MORE...but lower butterfat.

Obs (Oberhasli) are somewhere in between on the butterfat scale and volume, but, they are my personal favorites...super, scary smart, funny, and blessedly quiet / polite.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 29, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> I agree that nubians would do well in a hot dry area like a desert... but I am not so sure about a hot humid area with their long droopy ears... I would personally go for a LaMancha in a hot & humid area. Their tiny, close to the head, open ears are built for not trapping moisture. I would worry with a Boer or Nubian that they would have issues similar to a beagle in humid climates, like constant ear infections.


Lamanchas are the ONLY breed I've ever seen referrenced as getting ear infections.

I live in Georgia with hot, humid summers and our Nigerians do just fine.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 29, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I didn't say it was a fact, just that I would worry about it, with their ears being just as long & droopy as a beagle's.  Perhaps because of how open the LMs ears are is the reason for the ear infections..? 

 a good Nigerian! and want a good Nigi/Obie cross!!  I might luck out this year and be able to work a deal with a local farmer... let my boys service his does for their next freshening in turn for one or two of the kids.


----------



## freemotion (Apr 29, 2011)

There is a guy on this forum who posts pictures from Saudi Arabia on occasion, and all the goats have amazingly long ears.  So my guess is that the long-eared goats are adapted to hot climates.

Nubians, Alpines, Saanens, and La Manchas all are breeds that are good producers.  I prefer hybrids myself.  

La Manchas are very, very sweet tempered goats.  I thought I couldn't get past the earless look, but they truly have wonderful personalities.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 29, 2011)

Not sure how they do milk wise, but San Clemente Island goats live in a hot & humid climate, and they are absolutely, stunningly beautiful to look at! If I could have a doe that had the SCI goat's coloration with a Togg's udder, Nigerian's butterfat content, and the Obie's disposition...OH!  That would be my DREAM goat!


----------



## julieq (Apr 29, 2011)

We had Nubians back in Alabama with high humidity and heat and they did fine.  They also did fine here in Idaho with the cold weather.  We had Alpines for awhile also but we didn't like the lower butterfat milk.


----------



## PattySh (Apr 30, 2011)

My best milkers (so far)are Oberhasli/Alpine and Nubian/Alpine. My mininubian produces a bit less but her milk is very rich and makes fantastic icecream.


----------

